# The methanol thread



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have stage 2 boost activated meth kit from snowperofmance.net 
Meth injection not only gives you power but it also cleans your engine. The meth solution from snow is 49% meth and 51% distilled water, pre mixed. 
There are different stages, 
Stage 1 – on/off
Stage 2 – boost activated, you set the dials to whatever u want for the meth to start working. 
Stage 2 - The system utilizes a special controller that is designed to read the unique digital MAF sensor output signal.
So meth is injected in front of the throttle body, then it is combined with gas which makes a higher octane. 91oct+meth will be around 105oct. You can run it on either the regular file or a race file, which will give you more power. I believe it was BSH that gained 22whp with the meth set up.
The amount you use is all up to you. It all depends how hard u drive your car what your settings are. My 4gal meth lasted me 3-4 months.
The installation is pretty simple. Mount the pump below the reservoir, drill a hole on the throttle body pipe, insert injector, attach all the hoses, and wire the power to it. I personally like to have a separate reservoir for my meth, but you can use your window washer reservoir. I have a DIY here for both setups. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3412095
If there is anything else I should add, please let me know.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The methanol thread (rysskii3)*


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: The methanol thread (rysskii3)*

you ever think about running the giac 100 file? if it raises octane that high i dont see a prob with it.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The methanol thread (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_you ever think about running the giac 100 file? if it raises octane that high i dont see a prob with it. 

it does help to run it on race file. im waiting on giac to call me so i can test the new fuel pump file, and at the same time i'll be getting the race file


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: The methanol thread (rysskii3)*

yeah im lookng to pick up the autotech fp and the snow kit and waiting for giac to release the fp file and ill pick up the 100 file at the same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

how much psi r u running??.. cause with meth it makes u able to run alot more boost...since its creating less knock so more boost u can run, but how much could u really push outta the little ko3


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (AlianomkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlianomkV* »_how much psi r u running??.. cause with meth it makes u able to run alot more boost...since its creating less knock so more boost u can run, but how much could u really push outta the little ko3

i dont really look at the gauge that much, but i'm gonna have to say 15-17 psi at a red line


----------



## sanch0 (Oct 27, 2003)

*ya know...*

...sometimes a "push-to-pass" button would be nice when trying to get around pesky Vettes, S4s and p-cars


----------



## AZMCS (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (AlianomkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlianomkV* »_how much psi r u running??.. cause with meth it makes u able to run alot more boost...since its creating less knock so more boost u can run, but how much could u really push outta the little ko3

Not entirely correct from a thermodynamics standpoint, but effectively true. I suspect if you ran 100% meth (and obviously limited the injection parameters) you would run out of the compressors capabilities long before you started inducing significant knock.
Good to see some more folks getting on the water/meth bandwagon. Out here in the heat it makes a huge difference in engine safety......


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (AZMCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZMCS* »_
Not entirely correct from a thermodynamics standpoint, but effectively true. I suspect if you ran 100% meth (and obviously limited the injection parameters) you would run out of the compressors capabilities long before you started inducing significant knock.
Good to see some more folks getting on the water/meth bandwagon. Out here in the heat it makes a huge difference in engine safety......

it gets pretty hot here too. for normal driving i have my FMIC and for spirited driving i have meth and FMIC


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: The methanol thread (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_I have stage 2 boost activated meth kit from snowperofmance.net 
Meth injection not only gives you power but it also cleans your engine. The meth solution from snow is 49% meth and 51% distilled water, pre mixed. 
There are different stages, 
Stage 1 – on/off
Stage 2 – boost activated, you set the dials to whatever u want for the meth to start working. 
Stage 2 - The system utilizes a special controller that is designed to read the unique digital MAF sensor output signal.
So meth is injected in front of the throttle body, then it is combined with gas which makes a higher octane. 91oct+meth will be around 105oct. You can run it on either the regular file or a race file, which will give you more power. I believe it was BSH that gained 22whp with the meth set up.
The amount you use is all up to you. It all depends how hard u drive your car what your settings are. My 4gal meth lasted me 3-4 months.
The installation is pretty simple. Mount the pump below the reservoir, drill a hole on the throttle body pipe, insert injector, attach all the hoses, and wire the power to it. I personally like to have a separate reservoir for my meth, but you can use your window washer reservoir. I have a DIY here for both setups. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3412095
If there is anything else I should add, please let me know.



So you run it on Boost activated with 100 oct file? But what happens when its not in boost mode what makes it safe when your fuel is only 93 oct?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The methanol thread (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_

So you run it on Boost activated with 100 oct file? But what happens when its not in boost mode what makes it safe when your fuel is only 93 oct?

i dont have the race file yet. but if ur using meth with the race file, then u go back to normal driving, u should switch back to ur regular file


----------



## vdub8597 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: The methanol thread (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_I have stage 2 boost activated meth kit from snowperofmance.net 
Meth injection not only gives you power but it also cleans your engine. The meth solution from snow is 49% meth and 51% distilled water, pre mixed. 
There are different stages, 
Stage 1 – on/off
Stage 2 – boost activated, you set the dials to whatever u want for the meth to start working. 
Stage 2 - The system utilizes a special controller that is designed to read the unique digital MAF sensor output signal.
So meth is injected in front of the throttle body, then it is combined with gas which makes a higher octane. 91oct+meth will be around 105oct. You can run it on either the regular file or a race file, which will give you more power. I believe it was BSH that gained 22whp with the meth set up.
The amount you use is all up to you. It all depends how hard u drive your car what your settings are. My 4gal meth lasted me 3-4 months.
The installation is pretty simple. Mount the pump below the reservoir, drill a hole on the throttle body pipe, insert injector, attach all the hoses, and wire the power to it. I personally like to have a separate reservoir for my meth, but you can use your window washer reservoir. I have a DIY here for both setups. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3412095
If there is anything else I should add, please let me know.


wow, sounds like an infomercial....







j/k...good to know..how much does a meth kit usually run??? a few hundred??


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The methanol thread (vdub8597)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub8597* »_
wow, sounds like an infomercial....







j/k...good to know..how much does a meth kit usually run??? a few hundred??

the kit is like 400 and meth is 50 for 4 gal


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

why r u only boosting 15-17 psi?? thats kinda weak wouldnt u say so


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (AlianomkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlianomkV* »_why r u only boosting 15-17 psi?? thats kinda weak wouldnt u say so

like i said i dont really look at the gauge. but i think that 15-17 is at the red line not spiking.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The methanol thread (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_

So you run it on Boost activated with 100 oct file? But what happens when its not in boost mode what makes it safe when your fuel is only 93 oct?

because when you're not boosting the 100octane file doesn't really matter. the file really only "kicks in" when you're pushing psi.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The methanol thread (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
because when you're not boosting the 100octane file doesn't really matter. the file really only "kicks in" when you're pushing psi. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

this is a VERY common mod for subies. people run this all the time and make great power, too bad we cant do custom tuning to utilize


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

so, the 100 octane file will work ok with 93 octane fuel when not on boost.. then set the meth kit to kick in when theres boost..


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

interestingggggggggggg
maybe in the future...
revo stage 2 + atp dp + meth = can i beat my friends e46 m3?
he laughed at me when he beat me last time.... grrr


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

do it then tell him rematch, but dont tell him about the meth


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_do it then tell him rematch, but dont tell him about the meth


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Good thread Ryskii


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

makes me want meth


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_this is a VERY common mod for subies. people run this all the time and make great power, too bad we cant do custom tuning to utilize








The system used by subie guys is really good it's called Aquamist.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_makes me want meth

There's a meth epidemic on the vortex!


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ya know... (sanch0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sanch0* »_...sometimes a "push-to-pass" button would be nice when trying to get around pesky Vettes, S4s and p-cars









lol its not nos... stg2 + race file + snow performance meth kit you should be able to get around them with no problem.. stage2 cars break 300 wft/lbs easy w/o meth.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Bigs* »_The system used by subie guys is really good it's called Aquamist.









the snow perforamance kit is better than the aquamist and i think its cheaper. The pump in the snow kit is top of the line.


_Modified by b00stin_02917 at 4:18 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good thread Ryskii

thanx, i was inspired by phil and the chicken....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
thanx, i was inspired by phil and the chicken....









Hahahah







!!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hahahah







!!


he told me the story... i was cracking up. anyways, if u wanna add anything to my post, u are welcome to...


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ya know... (b00stin_02917)*

Actually parts of the Snow performance kit are stolen designs from Labonte Motorsports which is why some of their parts changed http://www.labontemotorsports.....html here is a link about snow performance dirt laundry http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...83492


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ya know... (Mr Bigs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Bigs* »_Actually parts of the Snow performance kit are stolen designs from Labonte Motorsports which is why some of their parts changed http://www.labontemotorsports.....html here is a link about snow performance dirt laundry http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...83492









who cares... as long as the parts work fine


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
There's a meth epidemic on the vortex!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
he told me the story... i was cracking up. anyways, if u wanna add anything to my post, u are welcome to...

Funny story!
You covered most of the basics, but If any one has any specific questions post them up. I'd be more than happy to help out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07ugvwgtivotex (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am considering doing the methanol coupled with revo stage 2 103 octane file. the question I have is I only get 93 octane gas around here. Will I run into issues pulling timing and have the ecu just recorrect the better timing that the revo program provides with that higher octane program? I guess I would have to run some logs with vagcom to be safe, but I wouldnt want to waste the money and time installing it if it won't work like that all the time.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*

tune more conservatively so you don't screw things up


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (07ugvwgtivotex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07ugvwgtivotex* »_I am considering doing the methanol coupled with revo stage 2 103 octane file. the question I have is I only get 93 octane gas around here. Will I run into issues pulling timing and have the ecu just recorrect the better timing that the revo program provides with that higher octane program? I guess I would have to run some logs with vagcom to be safe, but I wouldnt want to waste the money and time installing it if it won't work like that all the time. 

if u get the 103 oct file, use it only with meth. what i mean is, lets say u have the 103 oct file engaged and drive the car hard make sure ur meth is turned on and its spraying. now, u still got the 103 file on and u decided not to drive hard or u ran out of meth, u can drive normal (make sure u dont go into boost), then u can pull over and switch the file back to 91/93 for daily driving. It’s the same with other chips


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ i want a fuel pimp kit!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_^^ i want a fuel pimp kit!


buy one, there are few that are out. AT, KMD, APR


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I didn't realize there was a 103 octane file for Revo


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

There isn't.
You can adjust the timing and boost of our regular stage 2 file to levels that will be appropriate with 104 octane, but there is no seperate high octane flash.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_There isn't.
You can adjust the timing and boost of our regular stage 2 file to levels that will be appropriate with 104 octane, but there is no seperate high octane flash.

good input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

so does anyone else has any input? or did i pretty much cover everything?


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_so does anyone else has any input? or did i pretty much cover everything?

Almost, you need to post a dyno sheet shipmate...


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

Hmm, I've got to watch this thread for future reference.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_
Almost, you need to post a dyno sheet shipmate...









We have a dyno sheet available from one our shop 2.0T FSI GTI's.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have a dyno sheet available from one our shop 2.0T FSI GTI's.









thanx. for me to dyno will kinda be pointless. since the last dyno, i hade few things done, meth, at fuel pump, and giac fuel pump software (testing the beta file on the 27th). so my results will be way off


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

For comparison here is my sheet, first line is APR Stg1 91 program without meth, second is APR Stg1 93 program with meth, third is APR Stg1 100 program with meth.












_Modified by Tommy1finger at 5:16 AM 3-18-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

fwiw i have the snow performance kit, i don't have any dyno plots but while data logging my GT30R kit when i turn my revo timing setting on the sps to 9 and spray the meth i get 24.8 degrees advanced timing all the way to my 7800rpm rev limit


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_fwiw i have the snow performance kit, i don't have any dyno plots but while data logging my GT30R kit when i turn my revo timing setting on the sps to 9 and spray the meth i get 24.8 degrees advanced timing all the way to my 7800rpm rev limit









That sounds like a good time...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
That sounds like a good time...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

o it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this guy with red and blue lights on his car keeps varifying it over and over again







i think he is stalking me


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Just lose him.
BTW-- thanks for the part # confirmation on the phone this morning. The parts guy at my dealer was arguing with me. I ask for DV, he hands me an N75. Didn't want to admit that it WASN'T what I needed. 
*shakes head*


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_For comparison here is my sheet, first line is APR Stg1 91 program without meth, second is APR Stg1 93 program with meth, third is APR Stg1 100 program with meth.

_Modified by Tommy1finger at 5:16 AM 3-18-2008_

So it looks like about 233whp on Stg 1 with meth/water and 100 octane programming. That's not too shabby at all!


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
So it looks like about 233whp on Stg 1 with meth/water and 100 octane programming. That's not too shabby at all! 

The dyno was done last year in July when the outside temperature was over 90F. It would be interesting to see how the numbers would look with the Evoms intake installed and the outside temeperature in the low 50's....
I have posted it before, here is the video of some of the dyno runs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuoD1C_omTw


_Modified by Tommy1finger at 11:01 AM 3-18-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuoD1C_omTw


Nice A3! 
The methanol is very helpful to avoid heat soak during the hot summer months that are approaching. Here in AZ we usually see temperatures of 115+*F, so methanol is awesome. Here are some logs that a client of ours running a BT(T3 60-1) 1.8T produced in 104*F 
HERE!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice A3! 
The methanol is very helpful to avoid heat soak during the hot summer months that are approaching. Here in AZ we usually see temperatures of 115+*F, so methanol is awesome. Here are some logs that a client of ours running a BT(T3 60-1) 1.8T produced in 104*F 
HERE! 

i have Eurojet FMIC with meth and it works great too


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
i have Eurojet FMIC with meth and it works great too









X2


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

Wait a second. It's AWD? Custom obviously as we don't get S3's here, let alone 4 door S3's. Wow. Props.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

I just noticed that!
Then read the comments, and saw the video poster had written:

_Quote, originally posted by *Milkman* »_It's a 2.0T, it's my own car and I would know. The reason all wheels are spinning because the previous car dynoed was an AWD Subaru and the linkage in the dyno was not disconnected.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just noticed that!
Then read the comments, and saw the video poster had written:


Ah ha. I was going to say! That would be freaking sweet. It's interesting that the dyno itself has a linkage powering the rear rollers. Maybe to keep in sync with the front rollers?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
X2

so for u guys with aftermarket FMIC, installing the meth kit improves the cooling even more and gives u even more power...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

i am going to turbotrix tonight to dyno on the dynojet and i will let you guys know what the difference in whp is with and without the meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What are you current mods?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_What are you current mods?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3601844


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am going to turbotrix tonight to dyno on the dynojet and i will let you guys know what the difference in whp is with and without the meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cant wait to see the numbers


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
cant wait to see the numbers









i can't post number yet do to an agreement with revo, but i can post the difference in numbers between not using and using meth


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i can't post number yet do to an agreement with revo, but i can post the difference in numbers between not using and using meth









so what are they?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
so what are they?

had some issues on the dyno car ran perfect with out the meth, but while using the meth on the dyno the car would pull timing and close the throttle up top, on the street it does not have this issue....i need to figure out why this is happening on the dyno and not the street i will report back as soon as i find a solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
had some issues on the dyno car ran perfect with out the meth, but while using the meth on the dyno the car would pull timing and close the throttle up top, on the street it does not have this issue....i need to figure out why this is happening on the dyno and not the street i will report back as soon as i find a solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

aight


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
had some issues on the dyno car ran perfect with out the meth, but while using the meth on the dyno the car would pull timing and close the throttle up top, on the street it does not have this issue....i need to figure out why this is happening on the dyno and not the street i will report back as soon as i find a solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so what were the numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
so what were the numbers?

i have not had time to play with the meth, i have a snow 300+whp jet in their but seems to be not big enough..i have more focus on the software first, meth will be a bonus later. if you want to check out my dyno chart from that night here is the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=22


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i have not had time to play with the meth, i have a snow 300+whp jet in their but seems to be not big enough..i have more focus on the software first, meth will be a bonus later. if you want to check out my dyno chart from that night here is the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=22

i have the 375ml injector


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
i have the 375ml injector

me too, i am going to try the 675 and turn down the pressure on the pump when i get a chance


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
me too, i am going to try the 675 and turn down the pressure on the pump when i get a chance

around 500 would be good for a big turbo car


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

yeah but they don't offer a jet..i don't understand how they can't make a size between 375 and 675







thats a pretty big gap


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah but they don't offer a jet..i don't understand how they can't make a size between 375 and 675







thats a pretty big gap

true that... imagine how fast the meth will go with 675ml


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah but they don't offer a jet..i don't understand how they can't make a size between 375 and 675







thats a pretty big gap

Do those numbers above .375 and .675 represent hole size?? 
If so just get the smaller size jet and buy a precision flute hand pin reamer the size in between what you need and make the size you need .
Im sure Mc master Carr has them .







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 7:49 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Do those numbers above .375 and .675 represent hole size?? 
If so just get the smaller size jet and buy a precision flute hand pin reamer the size in between what you need and make the size you need .
Im sure Mc master Carr has them .







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 7:49 PM 3-28-2008_

too much work.... its much easier and safer just to buy a nozzle that is all ready


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

For someone wanting to gain more in the top end of the RPM band, would this help out more? I don't really want to up the torque more (weak SlushBox Tranny Passat), but more power above 4k RPM would be great. Also, if I were looking at stages, since I don't really want to tune for this (GIAC) just reap the benefits of additional cooling with higher PSI pulls and cleaner engine, which would I go for?
I think something like having the spray come on around 10psi would work well for me....right? In addition, I've noticed that the settings are established for a partial and full spray...but what happens if I set the start at 10psi, full at 15-20psi and then my weak k03 loses boost to around 8-10psi at 6.5k? Does the spray progressively go back down? Or should I just look into the stage I set-up and have full spray at 12 psi? Just curious. Thanks.


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 5:54 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_For someone wanting to gain more in the top end of the RPM band, would this help out more? I don't really want to up the torque more (weak SlushBox Tranny Passat), but more power above 4k RPM would be great. Also, if I were looking at stages, since I don't really want to tune for this (GIAC) just reap the benefits of additional cooling with higher PSI pulls and cleaner engine, which would I go for?
I think something like having the spray come on around 10psi would work well for me....right? In addition, I've noticed that the settings are established for a partial and full spray...but what happens if I set the start at 10psi, full at 15-20psi and then my weak k03 loses boost to around 8-10psi at 6.5k? Does the spray progressively go back down? Or should I just look into the stage I set-up and have full spray at 12 psi? Just curious. Thanks.

_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 5:54 PM 3-29-2008_

I have giac 91oct with meth, i have no problems, yes i will see even more power if i get the 100 oct file. my spray starts at 4-5psi and full at 6-7psi... 
so if ur spray starts at 10psi and full at 15, then when u get to 6.5k @ 8-10 psi, ur spray will not work.... so u need to set ur full spray 1-2 psi lower than the psi u get at the redline.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks rysskii. Do you have any thoughts on which stage to get? I mean stage I is quite a bit cheaper than stage II and since I'm looking for just a boost related increase (not MAF), would I want to go progressive stages (stage II) or just spray consistent (stage I). TIA.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Thanks rysskii. Do you have any thoughts on which stage to get? I mean stage I is quite a bit cheaper than stage II and since I'm looking for just a boost related increase (not MAF), would I want to go progressive stages (stage II) or just spray consistent (stage I). TIA.

stage 2. its much safer and easier to use. lets say u have stage 1 and u trned it on to spray, u do few runs, and forget to turn it off.... that can cause some problems, where stage 2 automatically sprays...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

what are you guys using for methanol and where do you get it?? i went through maybe 30 little bottles of heat the first few months having water/meth in my car and now i just run straight distilled water because i'm not going to keep paying for these little methnol bottles. people keep telling me there is a windshield washer fluid that is water/methanol mix but what brand and type is that and does anyone run WW fluid? i'm a bit weary of putting colored liquids in to be injected lol


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_what are you guys using for methanol and where do you get it?? i went through maybe 30 little bottles of heat the first few months having water/meth in my car and now i just run straight distilled water because i'm not going to keep paying for these little methnol bottles. people keep telling me there is a windshield washer fluid that is water/methanol mix but what brand and type is that and does anyone run WW fluid? i'm a bit weary of putting colored liquids in to be injected lol

i just buy the boost juice from snow performance


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

well no offense but you are paying 30 dollars for 2 gallons of methanol and then its being diluted with water and then shipped for a cost


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_well no offense but you are paying 30 dollars for 2 gallons of methanol and then its being diluted with water and then shipped for a cost

true... but im too lazy to mix


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

hahahaha nice


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_hahahaha nice









4 gallons of pre-mixed meth lasts me about 3-4 months. but i dont drive my car hard everyday.... u can get 100% meth 5 gal for about $40 and mix it ur self. so thats 10gal of mixed meth for about $50, just look at hobby shops for meth. i know that rc cars ur meth, so thats a good place to start looking. i have a local place here in sd that sells 5 gal of un-mixed meth for $35... but i still dont wanna mix it myself cuz im too lazy


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

i've heard that those rc cars use meth with oils and additives. however, i've heard that PEAK window washer fluid is about 52% water and 48% meth. this is the blue bottle that says -20 on it. haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_i've heard that those rc cars use meth with oils and additives. however, i've heard that PEAK window washer fluid is about 52% water and 48% meth. this is the blue bottle that says -20 on it. haven't tried it myself yet.

people told me to use window washer fluid too, but that stuff also has other chemicals, so i dont even wanna try it


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

ttt


----------



## the_dirtking (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_i've heard that those rc cars use meth with oils and additives. however, i've heard that PEAK window washer fluid is about 52% water and 48% meth. this is the blue bottle that says -20 on it. haven't tried it myself yet.

I have been looking for this supertech windsheild washer that people were talking about, but i could only find PEAK -20 so i looked up the MSDS on it and it is just meth and water but its only around %33 percent. heres the link: http://www.peakantifreeze.com/...0.pdf 
i use a gallon of this mixed with 2-3 bottles of yellow heet. That brings the mixture to around the right ratio and total only cost around $4-5 per gallon which is what the local racetrack was charging me and they ended not even giving me real meth. Which brings me to my next point
I *Highly reccomend* you vag-com log your car *EVERYTIME* you switch meth sources or change up your mixture. Do not trust your local racetrack hillbilly that is telling you what they have "will work for what your trying to do..." Especially if your tuning your car to run with the optimal mixture.
And before someone says the blue dye will eat my BRAIN!!!! Before i started using it I called snow and they said not only was the mixture and dye similar to their product but even that the 66/33 ratio would be just fine to use if you didnt want to buy the extra bottles of heet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
,Ryan


----------



## the_dirtking (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_dirtking)*

oops I forgot to say the 1st mixture i used was like 10-12 bottles of heet mixed with destilled water...i then tuned my revo to no more than a 3-4 degree peak retard. After buying buying several gallons of "pure alky methol/ethylish" from Jo bob. and having to empty the crap out of my system becuase it was causing 9+ constant degrees of retardon multiple cylinders on full load...I went to Peak/heet and now i back to peaking @3 degrees retard. so then i went back to Walmart and bought the rest of the shelf of the wash lol.
,Ryan


_Modified by the_dirtking at 7:23 AM 4-4-2008_


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_fwiw i have the snow performance kit, i don't have any dyno plots but while data logging my GT30R kit when i turn my revo timing setting on the sps to 9 and spray the meth i get 24.8 degrees advanced timing all the way to my 7800rpm rev limit









Nice job man!! "How did you advance your timing?? I though the only way was APR V-Tune or a Stand Alone system..
"And I dont think there is a V-Tune for the FSI 2.0T 

Thanks


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (gr8ryde)*

revo sps+ allows you do adjust it


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (gr8ryde)*

Revo it can be done at your dealer or via your SPS, with APR you can switch to the 100+ Octane program, and with GIAC use your 100+ octane file switchable at your dealer or the flashloader.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Revo it can be done at your dealer or via your SPS, with APR you can switch to the 100+ Octane program, and with GIAC use your 100+ octane file switchable at your dealer or the flashloader.

im getting giac 100oct file tomorrow while testing the new fuel pump file


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

GIAC race file is 104oct


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_GIAC race file is 104oct

or that one


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Does any one here installed the MAF Based Injection? How can I tune it perfectly? This kind of information will help a lot new users.
I have a revo stg2 GTI (3" piping, Evoms CAI, Forge DV).


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *molo_gdl* »_Does any one here installed the MAF Based Injection? How can I tune it perfectly? This kind of information will help a lot new users.
I have a revo stg2 GTI (3" piping, Evoms CAI, Forge DV).


thats how the snow performance kit works, tuning it is easy start by turning the max dial all the way up and then just back a tiny bit, then play with the start dial and datalog timing pull until you get just a little bit of pull and then it goes away higher in the rpm band and then slowly work your way down until their is no timing pull anywhere, that makes sure your not spraying before it is needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks. I thought there was a normal setting for all of those running stage 2 on their 2.0TFSI.


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

I am new to Methanol.
Can you guys post your settings using MAF Based Injection?
Pump Pressure:
Injector size:
Start Point:
Full Point:
Chip/File:
Timing:
Thanks.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *molo_gdl* »_I am new to Methanol.
Can you guys post your settings using MAF Based Injection?
Pump Pressure:
Injector size:
Start Point:
Full Point:
Chip/File:
Timing:
Thanks.

i would but i have the boost one








its so eaty to tune


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i am very interested in water/meth injection and was planning on buying the kit right after i get the APR IC unit but i have a few questions
if i were to run APR 100 oct file all the time about how much boost juice would i go through in like a month(i only run my car hard when someone pulls next to me and feels like reving up)
if i were to qut in a separate container for the boost juice is there a sensor that will tell me when im running low so i dint run out and hurt anything?
i have never messed with vag com and dont know rly anything about it and it sounds like i would need to be running alot of tests with it to get the water/meth right.
sorry for the long questions but i figured this would be the best place to ask unless i called snow performance. thanx for any help


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i am very interested in water/meth injection and was planning on buying the kit right after i get the APR IC unit but i have a few questions
if i were to run APR 100 oct file all the time about how much boost juice would i go through in like a month(i only run my car hard when someone pulls next to me and feels like reving up)
if i were to qut in a separate container for the boost juice is there a sensor that will tell me when im running low so i dint run out and hurt anything?
i have never messed with vag com and dont know rly anything about it and it sounds like i would need to be running alot of tests with it to get the water/meth right.
sorry for the long questions but i figured this would be the best place to ask unless i called snow performance. thanx for any help 

u can get the sensor from snowperformance.net
u dont really need to do any tests. u shouldnt run 100 oct file unless u always have race fuel. u can do it with meth, but that shouldnt be done. just drive the car on regular file with meth, and when u are racing just switch to 100 file. no one can tell u how much meth u will use, its how u drive...


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

thanx for the answers


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
u can get the sensor from snowperformance.net
u dont really need to do any tests. u shouldnt run 100 oct file unless u always have race fuel. u can do it with meth, but that shouldnt be done. just drive the car on regular file with meth, and when u are racing just switch to 100 file. no one can tell u how much meth u will use, its how u drive...

Um you sir are incorrect. I run 100 oct file all the time with meth on 93 oct pump gas. Please don't share info if you don't know or have experience with a 100 oct file. Data logs on a dyno prove it works very well.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Um you sir are incorrect. I run 100 oct file all the time with meth on 93 oct pump gas. Please don't share info if you don't know or have experience with a 100 oct file. Data logs on a dyno prove it works very well.









i do that sometimes too. but driving on 100 oct file every second of every day wouldnt be safe...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you have any specifics? Facts? What draws you to that conclusion?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Do you have any specifics? Facts? What draws you to that conclusion?

100oct file was made for use wit race full all the time... so when u run the file with meth, it makes it over 100oct so thats fine, but then when u drive on 100oct file day to day without using meth...well thats a problem...


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Perhaps he does use meth 24/7 when he drives?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Perhaps he does use meth 24/7 when he drives?

Of course! That's what I said to begin with. No one in their right mind would run a 100 oct file without meth or 100 oct fuel. 
I don't know where he got running 100 oct file without meth.








Nice sig BTW!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Of course! That's what I said to begin with. No one in their right mind would run a 100 oct file without meth or 100 oct fuel. 
I don't know where he got running 100 oct file without meth.








Nice sig BTW!









so as soon as u start the car the meth turns on and doesnt stop till turn off the car?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

rysskii3, why not log your off boost (ie, not spraying) knock activity with your 100 octane tune (93 in the tank) and your 93 tune, 93 in the tank.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_rysskii3, why not log your off boost (ie, not spraying) knock activity with your 100 octane tune (93 in the tank) and your 93 tune, 93 in the tank. 


when my car was at giac. we drove it with 91 oct gas in the tank on race file with meth and number on the laprop was showong at 3. i think it was the timing


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
when my car was at giac. we drove it with 91 oct gas in the tank on race file with meth and number on the laprop was showong at 3. i think it was the timing

lol rysskii3, you really shouldnt be giving advice on meth, as you obviously do not understand it, or car tuning.








fyi. you can easily run meth +87 octane gas on a race tune file.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
lol rysskii3, you really shouldnt be giving advice on meth, as you obviously do not understand it, or car tuning.








fyi. you can easily run meth +87 octane gas on a race tune file.

READ WHAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT! then reply...what we are talking about it is running race file all the time with meth... meth doesnt kick in as soon as he starts his engine, so he is driving on a race file (that should be ran on race fuel) with 93 or 91 oct gas and later meth kicks in... that is not safe for the car...


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
READ WHAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT! then reply...what we are talking about it is running race file all the time with meth... meth doesnt kick in as soon as he starts his engine, so he is driving on a race file (that should be ran on race fuel) with 93 or 91 oct gas and later meth kicks in... that is not safe for the car...

You are totally Wrong and you dont understand what you are saying..... 
WaterMethanol gives ability to run more boost and more timing, which means also more fuel/air mix example with normal gas... RaceFuel gives ability to run more timing, cause it can handle higher compression ratios...WaterMethanol do the same thing by lowering heat as much it can. Much Lower heat means that engine can handle those ratios with normal gas without detonation... It lower also engine heat 100-200 degrees so its very good feature, which gives safer status for the engine.... 
It depends what system you have example (maf or map).... but when you accelerate your boost goes higher, so you need (100-104oct) Race Gas or something which gives ability to run more higher compression ratios without detonation.... Example => Water Methanol injection..... 
When your boost goes higher, WM system inject the mix to the engine and lower the heat status and at the same time methanol boost the octane value to higher, so when the system inject WM mix to the engine you get these same features and benefits what race gas could give..... 
If you dont go to the boost territory, you can drive your car with Race file without race gas or watermethanol inject.... Thats like a playing with Fire, so allways use Race Gas or proper WM inject (mix) when using higher octane Race file..... 











_Modified by iSot at 4:20 AM 6-1-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
READ WHAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT! then reply...what we are talking about it is running race file all the time with meth... meth doesnt kick in as soon as he starts his engine, so he is driving on a race file (that should be ran on race fuel) with 93 or 91 oct gas and later meth kicks in... that is not safe for the car...


Like I said, log off boost knock activity running your race file w/ 93, and then do it with the proper fuel and that should prove or disprove your point.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
READ WHAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT! then reply...what we are talking about it is running race file all the time with meth... meth doesnt kick in as soon as he starts his engine, so he is driving on a race file (that should be ran on race fuel) with 93 or 91 oct gas and later meth kicks in... that is not safe for the car...

your not under standing how a race file and a 93 oct. file is programmed, both are going to request 30-40 degree of timing down low they don't start to differ from eachother unitl you start to get in the mid rpm range, running a ton of timing down low is ok...if you log like idle-3k on both a 93oct file and race file i bet they are similar if not the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
your not under standing how a race file and a 93 oct. file is programmed, both are going to request 30-40 degree of timing down low they don't start to differ from eachother unitl you start to get in the mid rpm range, running a ton of timing down low is ok...if you log like idle-3k on both a 93oct file and race file i bet they are similar if not the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know how it works... i talked to giac about it and he explained everything to me... at the low rpm before the boost kicks in the files are the same, but they start to change once u hit boost. what i was trying to say is that if he has the meth kit that turns on at 0psi (once the boost starts) then he should be fine with running the race file all the time. now read meth installation instructions... it says if meth is injected at low rpms, there is a chance that ur engine will get messed up. *So does he have the meth at 0psi? that’s what im asking*…. Im pretty sure he doesn’t. cuz he will go through meth like crazy… 
lets say he is driving normal at 2200rpm in one of the gears. (on the race file) all the sudden he needs to speed up for some reason. So he steps on it at 2200rpm and meth kicks in right away… that’s not a safe combo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*

i don't like using the boost reference because you can be at full boost with a small turbo at very low rpm's where timing is not yet an issue thats why i like the maf based kit so it is load based in my lower gears my meth starts spraying in the upper 2000 rpm area in the upper gears like 4th and 5th it may not start spraying until i am in the upper 3000 rpm area, sixth gear it may never turn on cuz i don't have enough load and when i data log i never have any timing pull at all and that is with my revo sps+ settings at timing 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't like using the boost reference because you can be at full boost with a small turbo at very low rpm's where timing is not yet an issue thats why i like the maf based kit so it is load based in my lower gears my meth starts spraying in the upper 2000 rpm area in the upper gears like 4th and 5th it may not start spraying until i am in the upper 3000 rpm area, sixth gear it may never turn on cuz i don't have enough load and when i data log i never have any timing pull at all and that is with my revo sps+ settings at timing 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i see. well if u don’t mind working on the engine a lot then thats cool. but for someone who drives this car daily, that would be a problem. small turbos do spool up fast so the meth can spray at low rmps (like i said which could be bad). but with modifying ur car take the responsibility to watch and make sure that u dont spray meth at low rpms. i have had my meth spray at 2600 rpm before, after i read the instructions from snowperformance.net, i make sure im above 3000rpm before my meth goes on.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*

but it's not an rpm thing, its a load thing, explaining it by rpm is just the most easy for people to understand, if you are spraying to early it will feel like the car is mis'ing..i daily drive my car too it's the only car i own..you don't need to log it everyday you do it once, and as long as you don't change your setup it will be fine, then if you change your setup and your load vs. rpm changes then you might want to recheck, this is why you want to use maf voltage to trigger your meth


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_but it's not an rpm thing, its a load thing, explaining it by rpm is just the most easy for people to understand, if you are spraying to early it will feel like the car is mis'ing..i daily drive my car too it's the only car i own..you don't need to log it everyday you do it once, and as long as you don't change your setup it will be fine, then if you change your setup and your load vs. rpm changes then you might want to recheck, this is why you want to use maf voltage to trigger your meth

i guess, but i still wouldnt drive on the race file all the time... i dont, whenever i know im gonna race, i just switch to the race file and thats it


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
READ WHAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT! then reply...what we are talking about it is running race file all the time with meth... meth doesnt kick in as soon as he starts his engine, so he is driving on a race file (that should be ran on race fuel) with 93 or 91 oct gas and later meth kicks in... that is not safe for the car...

its completely safe. 
For some reason, you have this idea that meth is associated with boost, thats not the case. Lots of people run meth on NA cars, with awesome results.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
its completely safe. 
For some reason, you have this idea that meth is associated with boost, thats not the case. Lots of people run meth on NA cars, with awesome results.

the reason i say that i because the race file is different from regular file once the car starts making boost, at point u need higher oct fuel


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
the reason i say that i because the race file is different from regular file once the car starts making boost, at point u need higher oct fuel

Dude, log it and prove it. Thats all you have to do.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Dude, log it and prove it. Thats all you have to do.

we were loging it in while i was at giac about a month or 2 ago. race file with meth worked good, but race file with no meth wasnt so good.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
we were loging it in while i was at giac about a month or 2 ago. race file with meth worked good, but race file with no meth wasnt so good. 

Can you log this for me and show the results on here? Its not a matter of being right or wrong. You could be incorrect, you could be correct, or you could be partially correct or incorrect, I don't care







. I just want to see proof since I'm interested in the W/M arena.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Can you log this for me and show the results on here? Its not a matter of being right or wrong. You could be wrong, you could be wrong, or you could be partially right or wrong, I don't care







. I just want to see proof since I'm interested in the W/M arena. 

i dont have vagcom. but call ur ecu company and ask them where are the difference between race file and regular file. they will tell u that the difference is when the car is in boost. so thats where u need the meth to be kicking in... for me, i have the boost meth kit. so at 4 psi it kicks in. now when i race or just drive in race file i make sure that im above 2800 rpm and when i punch it, i punch it so that im above 4psi.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
the reason i say that i because the race file is different from regular file once the car starts making boost, at point u need higher oct fuel

what exactly do you think meth is? it's a higher octane fuel. (effectively 110 octane when mixed with 93 octane)
/thread


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
what exactly do you think meth is? it's a higher octane fuel. (effectively 110 octane when mixed with 93 octane)
/thread

really? i dint know that.... dude, read the posts before posting stuff in here!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

My MAF controled water/meth starts to inject just before the hint of detonation/knock (for you MAP folks it's about 4-5psi). It's tuned as instructed by Snow and works perfectly on my APR 100 oct file. I am going to a dyno day on the 14th and will try to get someone to data log for me. Only getting 2 pulls so I can't do a 93 vs 100 as my 100 program is adapted well and want to see the full potential of the file on the dyno.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_My MAF controled water/meth starts to inject just before the hint of detonation/knock (for you MAP folks it's about 4-5psi). It's tuned as instructed by Snow and works perfectly on my APR 100 oct file. I am going to a dyno day on the 14th and will try to get someone to data log for me. Only getting 2 pulls so I can't do a 93 vs 100 as my 100 program is adapted well and want to see the full potential of the file on the dyno. 

Any suggestions what he should log? Rpm(1) Overall timing (1), timing retardation(4) and knock sensor activity(4), mass air flow(1), actual boost(1)? Thats 12 items.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
really? i dint know that.... dude, read the posts before posting stuff in here!

i have, as has everyone else. thats why your lack of knowledge is being questioned/pointed out.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i have, as has everyone else. thats why your lack of knowledge is being questioned/pointed out.

it ws pointed out because we were talking about different things...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rysskii3)*

Guy's should I get the MAF or boost kit?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ Guy's should I get the MAF or boost kit?

i say boost. its much easier to control it. u can set what psi it turns on


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

I just purchased mine.. and everybody says that the MAF kit is much better on ours 2.0TFSI. I hope its not a bitch to install/tune it.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*

You might want to join this forum too. 
http://www.snowperformance.net/forum/


----------



## the_dirtking (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*

Both types have the pros and cons, and it has already been covered in alot of threads...but for a quick recap... The boost activted pro:easy to install, setup is easy and everything is consistant (comes on at psi...turns off under that psi, everytime) The con is if you your meth is on a psi trigger that if set at a high enough, when our boost drops off towards redline (b/c of our smaller turbos) your meth will turn off also as it falls below trigger point.... The pro of maf tirggered is is your meth never turns off as long as your engine is under load/ your mashing down the pedal, regardless of what your psi is at. You never have to worry about your meth turning off at the wrong time and it always comes on at WOT no matter where your at in the psi or rpm range but isnt as cut and dry as PSI (more inconsistent). The con is that it is hardER to setup than the psi. I work with touchy potentiometers at work, and it took me awhile to fix it the way i wanted it, and on a side note with my setup, when my car turns off it sends out a high signal to my meth controller, which inturn shoots meth while my car is trying to start up, making cold starts a bitch...in my case (Individual results may vary...contact your doctor if nursing or pregnant) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
,Ryan


_Modified by the_dirtking at 7:38 AM 6-6-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I want to data log on my dyno on next Saturday. Please detail all the blocks that I should log and what those blocks describe. I have the MAF kit btw.


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Blocks to log would be handy for me too, I still have yet to fine tune my MAF controller.


----------



## the_dirtking (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (RoadRager)*

ok this has also been covered and i dont necessary remeber the block #'s but for a quick dumbed down reference you should log your cylinder 1-4 angle delays... this tells you to what extent your engine is retarding your timing to prevent knocks... this is the main reason of meth...most tuners will tell you to try and get these numbers <4-5...you can do this by either turning down your tuning or even using a bigger nozzle if your not geeting enough meth to quench the thirst. You can also use these number to see if your if your meth is coming on at the right time...ie if your car starts pulling time before your meth starts shooting you can see that and adjust your meth on-trigger to meet the timing pull. Also i HIGHLY RECOMMEND these being logged when your getting your meth mixture down(if your mixing it yourself) or if your using a meth supplier for the 1st time...Trusting a track managers word and his "100% pure Meth" had me pulling over 9+ timing on a very mild tune settings which instantly got dumped. And the other block i would log is cylinder misfires if i was using a bigger nozzle to make sure it wasnt too big and it was shooting toooo much meth/water, and log misfires on start ups or at idle to see if you need a check valve or switch. If you have Vagcom or using somethat has it youll be able to read what the blocks are called so under advanced logging so you really dont need numbers. Good luck and happy tuning
,Ryan


_Modified by the_dirtking at 7:03 AM 6-10-2008_


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

great explanation ryan.
What nozzle size are you using?
my kit didnt come with the 225, so I decided to go with the 175mlh... should I move to the larger one (375) or order the 225ml?
My car is stage2 right now (revo, cai, downpipe, forge dv).
I do have SPS+ to adjust timing/boost and I havent had any chance to test/log my W/M application.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *molo_gdl* »_great explanation ryan.
What nozzle size are you using?
my kit didnt come with the 225, so I decided to go with the 175mlh... should I move to the larger one (375) or order the 225ml?
My car is stage2 right now (revo, cai, downpipe, forge dv).
I do have SPS+ to adjust timing/boost and I havent had any chance to test/log my W/M application.


u should use 225 untill u go bt then u can use the 375. im using the 375 because my car makes enough power to support it


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

My kit just came in today. You probably mentioned this already as I have been reading these threads for some time and forget half of what people say, but your running 100+ race file all day everyday? I have also yet to hear any discussion of corrosion on long term effects.?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_My kit just came in today. You probably mentioned this already as I have been reading these threads for some time and forget half of what people say, but your running 100+ race file all day everyday? I have also yet to hear any discussion of corrosion on long term effects.?

i do not run my 100 oct file all the time. most of the time i run regular 91 oct file with meth. once in a while when i wanna have more fun, the i switch to race file. even on 91oct, meth makes a big difference in power and cooling. try this: drive hard without meth for 10 min, pull over and feel the metal part of the throttle body, then do the same thing with meth... that will tell u alot


----------



## GLIzzie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

lol and what makes your car special rysskii3? the arrogance in ALL your posts, across many different internet forums, regarding your car is really getting kindda annoying..


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_lol and what makes your car special rysskii3? the arrogance in ALL your posts, across many different internet forums, regarding your car is really getting kindda annoying.. 

why do u care? dont read it then!
just ignore this kid, and lets get back to the topic


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Ok so your saying if I run this with my 93 file, I'm still going to see a big difference? I'm going to add the 100+ file, but will wait till waterfest. Obviously doing the install tom. Either way am excited to see the results. Thanks


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_Ok so your saying if I run this with my 93 file, I'm still going to see a big difference? I'm going to add the 100+ file, but will wait till waterfest. Obviously doing the install tom. Either way am excited to see the results. Thanks

u will see good results. but the main one is the difference in temp. do that thing with the throttle body


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Thanks! I'm glad I can sit at work all day and get all this useful knowledge about my car.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_Thanks! I'm glad I can sit at work all day and get all this useful knowledge about my car.

i do that all the time


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

I have a few questions to ask here since I need these answers ASAP:
1) What kinds of auto shut-off comes with this system? For example, will the pump keeps running if the fluid container is empty? Please list each included (or available) safety engineering.
2) Which is better and why, MAF vs. Boost activated systems? Please be detailed. For example, why specifically are MAF systems a pain to setup? I want cooling all the way to the top end. Also, I am running APR S3 conversion kit for 2007 MKV GTI 2.0 FSI.
3) Does installation require the removal of the front bumper if I'm going to be using the Stock IC?
4) What kind of annual or semi-annual servicing is required? For example, will I need to remove the front bumper each time I need to clean out or inspect the spray nozzle?
Thanks in advance for your answers as I am seriously considering this kit for my 2007 MKV GTI 2.0 FSI running the APR S3 conversion kit with stock IC. KO4 FTW


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_I have a few questions to ask here since I need these answers ASAP:
1) What kinds of auto shut-off comes with this system? For example, will the pump keeps running if the fluid container is empty? Please list each included (or available) safety engineering. *It keeps running. Just add a switch. I had it run dry for a week and had no issues.*
2) Which is better and why, MAF vs. Boost activated systems? Please be detailed. For example, why specifically are MAF systems a pain to setup? I want cooling all the way to the top end. Also, I am running APR S3 conversion kit for 2007 MKV GTI 2.0 FSI. *MAF Reacts quicker there are pros and cons to each. look for "the ULTIMATE methanol thread" for more. *
3) Does installation require the removal of the front bumper if I'm going to be using the Stock IC? *Depends on where you install it and if you have it on a lift or not. *
4) What kind of annual or semi-annual servicing is required? For example, will I need to remove the front bumper each time I need to clean out or inspect the spray nozzle? *No need to keep taking the bumper out to access your nozzel. *
Thanks in advance for your answers as I am seriously considering this kit for my 2007 MKV GTI 2.0 FSI running the APR S3 conversion kit with stock IC. KO4 FTW









Nice! You can run that 100 oct file all the time! I have the MAF and will be hitting the dyno to data log and tune it in 2 weeks. Can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Is there any reason why I should NOT get the MI kit? Has some one blown a engine or something. This sounds to good to be true. What has gone wrong?
JT


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Cons, your **** is gunna be really fast. Another user on here dynoed 93 vs 100 w/m and the differences were about 20 whp with the APR k04 kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Is there any reason why I should NOT get the MI kit? Has some one blown a engine or something. This sounds to good to be true. What has gone wrong?
JT

I get cranky when Im out of water/meth







The difference is to big to be without it.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Thanks Arin, I hope to stop after this mod. I'll just be paying to keep it up and running.








BTW, please paste the dyno here if you have it. Thanks in advance.

_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Cons, your **** is gunna be really fast. Another user on here dynoed 93 vs 100 w/m and the differences were about 20 whp with the APR k04 kit.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_I have a few questions to ask here since I need these answers ASAP:
1) What kinds of auto shut-off comes with this system? For example, will the pump keeps running if the fluid container is empty? Please list each included (or available) safety engineering. *yes the pump will run even if the tank is empty. u can get the sensor from snowperformance that will let u know when u are low on meth*
2) Which is better and why, MAF vs. Boost activated systems? Please be detailed. For example, why specifically are MAF systems a pain to setup? I want cooling all the way to the top end. Also, I am running APR S3 conversion kit for 2007 MKV GTI 2.0 FSI.* i like boost one better because its easier to tune and i can control when meth goes on when im in boost. my set up is, meth starts at 4psi and full spray at 5psi. i can press the gas enough for the meth to kick in or not enough so i can save it just by looking at the boost gauge*
3) Does installation require the removal of the front bumper if I'm going to be using the Stock IC?*the pump should be below the tank becuase meth flows from the tank to the pump via gravity, its also good if they are near eachother. in my pics u can see where the tank at, and right below that is the pump. i did take the umper off for the installation*
4) What kind of annual or semi-annual servicing is required? For example, will I need to remove the front bumper each time I need to clean out or inspect the spray nozzle?*none really. i just buy a new nozzle every 6 months or so just to be safe*
Thanks in advance for your answers as I am seriously considering this kit for my 2007 MKV GTI 2.0 FSI running the APR S3 conversion kit with stock IC. KO4 FTW


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ConsFast)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Buy a new nozzel every 6 months to be safe? What a retard! hahaha


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_









Good find Arin! SICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*








Must be amazing to drive. 
What file is this person running for the dyno?

_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Who's running Snow's MAF system with APR software and what specifically made it difficult to install. I am trying to see if I am comfortable with such an undertaking. Thanks.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have the MAF version with APR. I don't understand why people are say that. Tuning is one thing. Install is easy. IMO tapping into the yellow MAF wire is less work then tapping into a vacuum source!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_







Must be amazing to drive. 
What file is this person running for the dyno?


93 file no water/meth vs. 100 file w/water/meth.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Lou, 
Do you ever have the start-up/mis-fire issues? Just curious about this. I remember one member (I think even Phil mentioned) having to run an inline switch in order to not experience this. I think that's why people think the install is more difficult. Just curious man.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Lou, 
Do you ever have the start-up/mis-fire issues? Just curious about this. I remember one member (I think even Phil mentioned) having to run an inline switch in order to not experience this. I think that's why people think the install is more difficult. Just curious man.

That's one thing I am fortunate not to experience. No issues with start-up/mis-fire here. Even prior to having a solenoid. 
I only had that issue once when installing the solenoid on a seperate power source. I would shut the car off but the solenoid would stay on. As a result I would have a small pool of water/meth in the IC pipe. On start up it would start fine but then when taking off it would miss till 3rd then be fine after that. 
Now that its tapped it to the pump power line as it should have everything is dandy. 
I have a switch in the car but never go to hooking it up. It would make it easy to opt out of water/meth if I had the switch on. 
I can't find a reason to opt out so I don't hook up the switch! lolol.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou,
I like your setup. Did you make a build thread? If not, please share what components you used and how you got everything setup. Like you, I have the APR S3 conversion kit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't let my 1/4 mile times fool you! I wish I had the S3 Kit! lol. I am still on the stock ko3. I want to jump to APR Stage 3 by December though. I don't have a build thread but can assure you that if you follow the awesome instructions you should have no problem. The "hardest" part for me was dialing in the correct start and full points. Just to get you going I would start off at 2.4 and full at 3.2. Then make your way to a dyno and a vag-com or like data logger and tune it for best efficiency and most power. I have yet to even do that but will in 2 weeks.
If I were to suggest anything it would be to order your kit from [email protected] He will in turn make sure you have all the support you need. He helped write up the directions in the kit as well. 
Good Luck!


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:49 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Thanks, I'll be ordering today.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Are you still running with those settings? What pressure settings do you have the pump at?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_Are you still running with those settings? What pressure settings do you have the pump at?

150psi pump pressure. I am still running those settings. I think I'm pumping out too much too soon. I have the 225ml nozzel as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

you guys need more power, i am using my 675ml nozzle







i kid i kid i love you guys


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you guys need more power, i am using my 675ml nozzle







i kid i kid i love you guys









well thats because u have a bt on urs.... im using a 375ml


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you guys need more power, i am using my 675ml nozzle







i kid i kid i love you guys









lol One of these days. Keep rubbing it in, because you can!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
well thats because u have a bt on urs.... im using a 375ml 

i was just teasing, water/meth is an awesome upgrade for anyone


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

Guys, please help me understand something. I have evoms intake. So do I drill a hole in the evoms intake to fit the water/meth nozzle; i.e. up against the firewall?
Also, if that's the case, wouldn't the air heat up in the turbo compressor before it reaches the engine?
Thanks.


----------



## R_lara2 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

The nozzel goes after the intercooler as close as possible to the intake manifold, not cai before the turbo.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (R_lara2)*

Sorry for the noob questions, but where is the intake manifold and how best to access it?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Sorry for the noob questions, but where is the intake manifold and how best to access it?

drill a hole into ur throttle body pipe, about 10 inches below the throttle body


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

ok more newb questions i couldnt read all the pages... i have the mods listed in my sig and want to get more power w/o going big turbo (yet). any recomendations, ideas nozzle size, do i need the 100 oct tune or am i good w/ the 93 oct. can washer fluid be used instead? and what happens in the winter do i just run the car on stock mode/ turn off the meth?


_Modified by mkvtaco at 1:59 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*

on a stock turbo use 225ml nozzle. u dont need 100 oct file to run meth. u can use windhield fluid, but it has other chemicals added to it, so i wouldnt use it. and im not sure about winter... i dont see the point of turning it off, if u want u can still use it, if it doesnt freeze (which i dont know if it does)


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

My my pipe looks like a black rubber tube with some green writing on it. Is this correct? Will this pipe work adequately for water/meth application? Do I need to remove the pipe for the install? If so, does anyone care to share a diy?
On the other hand, if I drill a hole in the rubber, wouldn't little pieces of rubber drop in the pipe?
Is this it:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
drill a hole into ur throttle body pipe, about 10 inches below the throttle body



_Modified by ConsFast at 10:10 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

I did my install last night. Everything went fine, no leaks, instructions from snow are crap, made a custom bracket and mounted the pump on the driver side, did the wiring, tested the pump.
Issue i'm having has to do with the MAF. I tapped into the yellow wire like the instructions said. The car is not running very well. Idle is really choppy and doesn't rev past about 3000rpm. Is there something I have to do with the vag-com? Is there anybody that with any experience running this setup using the MAF that can point me in the right direction. Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Autockr989)*

here is how i set the basics up on my setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i drilled and tapped the eurojet throttle body pipe for the jet as close to the tb as possible
























i mounted the toggle switch to turn the system on and off inside the ashtray so i can hide it by closing the lid, the green LED i mounted on a blank cover next to the esp button


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_My my pipe looks like a black rubber tube with some green writing on it. Is this correct? Will this pipe work adequately for water/meth application? Do I need to remove the pipe for the install? If so, does anyone care to share a diy?
On the other hand, if I drill a hole in the rubber, wouldn't little pieces of rubber drop in the pipe?
Is this it:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









_Modified by ConsFast at 10:10 AM 6-24-2008_

ur throttle body pipe should be plastic (mine is bigger and it after market). just follow the pic and u should be fine. i would take of the throttle body, cuz when u drill it, the crap will fall inside....


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Doc, do I need to get a bigger pipe or will the OEM pipe be adequate?


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JC, your icht is clean! I want.








how you got all the wiring in the cabin? 
also, ever thought of putting a sensor some where just in case the water/meth pump fails and floods the engine; no?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

all the wiring is under the console power and ground i stole from the power outlet, kid at my work helped me do it and it came out awesome
and of course i always have atleast 20 gallons of boost juice in stock in my garage


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Doc, do I need to get a bigger pipe or will the OEM pipe be adequate?

upgradint to a bigger throttle body will give u better throttle response... i would do it. but the oem pipe is fine


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_JC, your icht is clean! I want.








how you got all the wiring in the cabin? 
also, ever thought of putting a sensor some where just in case the water/meth pump fails and floods the engine; no?

when i first put the kit on my car, i did not have any wires in the cabin. there is just no need for that. then i added an led that turnes on when meth turnes on. i have awe vent gauge, so i out the led under the gauge inside the vent


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice, but I was refering to how you get the wire from the output of the sensor in the engine to the LED in the cabin.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

i ran it under the battery up to the same whole in the fire wall you use for the boost gauge behind the battery, accross behind the pedal cluster and then behind the console and pull it out where the change holder comes out


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i ran it under the battery up to the same whole in the fire wall you use for the boost gauge behind the battery, accross behind the pedal cluster and then behind the console and pull it out where the change holder comes out

i did pretty much the same way, i just followed the boost gauge lines


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

do you have pictures of all of your lines to share? also, why does your nozzle line loop?


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JC, what is siphoning as it applies to water/meth and how is it remedied in your Snow kit application?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_JC, what is siphoning as it applies to water/meth and how is it remedied in your Snow kit application?

not really sure what you mean, are you talking about when it turns on for a split second on cold start? if so thats why i have the toggle switch to turn it on and off


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I mean when the pump leaks for what ever reason.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_do you have pictures of all of your lines to share? also, why does your nozzle line loop?

my pump is on the bottom of the bumper support frame, so the nozzle line comes from the bottom, maybe that why it looks looped. all the pics are in the diy thread i made


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

i don't have any safety for that


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he is referring to the solenoid. I have one because I run the rear 7qt reservoir and since the reservoir is higher than the nozzle you don't want siphoning to occur. I run both the 7qt reservoir and the oem windshield washer reservoir with a snow dual nozzel T. 3.2 Gallons capacity total!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

As long as your nozzel is higher then your pump/reservoir you will be fine and won't need a solenoid.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

I recommend using http://velvac.thomasnet.com/vi...ard=1
for easy installation of needing a power source to draw off of.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

At the risk of making a fool of myself here could someone explain the following:
If the line from the pump to the TB pipe is not pressurized with w/m, for example toggle switch off due to you've run out of w/m, what stops the loss of boost back through the nozzle towards the pump? I would guess that the pump will not allow the 20-22psi reverse flow, would this be correct?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (SDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDM* »_At the risk of making a fool of myself here could someone explain the following:
If the line from the pump to the TB pipe is not pressurized with w/m, for example toggle switch off due to you've run out of w/m, what stops the loss of boost back through the nozzle towards the pump? I would guess that the pump will not allow the 20-22psi reverse flow, would this be correct?

i was always wondering that too. cuz sometimes at idle my car has hiccups, but then it drives normal. i was thiking of putting something right before the noizzle that has only flow in 1 direction


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (SDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDM* »_At the risk of making a fool of myself here could someone explain the following:
If the line from the pump to the TB pipe is not pressurized with w/m, for example toggle switch off due to you've run out of w/m, what stops the loss of boost back through the nozzle towards the pump? I would guess that the pump will not allow the 20-22psi reverse flow, would this be correct?

Correct!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

That is not an issue. No need to worry about that folks. No boost leak/power loss will occur


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I got the system up and running. Issues I had was getting the tiny MAF yellow wire to catch in the connector. Dumb me. Anyways, 
A couple questions about the tuning now. 
After doing a couple runs around town on the system, it seems that with starting the spray before 3 and full before 4.5 the engine has a significant amount of misfires and backfiring when running on a 93oct file. It would make sense because I'm assuming not all the fuel is getting used in the system. I've tuned the system for now and have seen better results of a cleaner running setup just above the above settings. I would assume once I get flashed with a 100oct file I can lower the activation and full spray of the kit. 
I have yet to hook up the vag-com so this is all based on what I hear is going on. 
Anyone have any input about my assumptions. 
Also, I have a mild drip leak at the resevior. You think I need to drain the tank before setting more seal or just throw a bunch of sealant over the existing? Thanks,
Anyone else running a 93 program with this kit that has their MAF settings tweaked correctly and what they are? 


_Modified by Autockr989 at 6:22 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_I got the system up and running. Issues I had was getting the tiny MAF yellow wire to catch in the connector. Dumb me. Anyways, 
A couple questions about the tuning now. 
After doing a couple runs around town on the system, it seems that with starting the spray before 3 and full before 4.5 the engine has a significant amount of misfires and backfiring when running on a 93oct file. It would make sense because I'm assuming not all the fuel is getting used in the system. I've tuned the system for now and have seen better results of a cleaner running setup just above the above settings. I would assume once I get flashed with a 100oct file I can lower the activation and full spray of the kit. 
I have yet to hook up the vag-com so this is all based on what I hear is going on. 
Anyone have any input about my assumptions. 
Also, I have a mild drip leak at the resevior. You think I need to drain the tank before setting more seal or just throw a bunch of sealant over the existing? Thanks,
Anyone else running a 93 program with this kit that has their MAF settings tweaked correctly and what they are? 

_Modified by Autockr989 at 6:22 AM 6-25-2008_

take time to tune it. that why i picked the boost operated version. its much easier to tune


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

I def felt the difference in temps on the piping and around the manifold. Also each shift is super snappy, not that it wasn't before but even on the 93file a def. noticed difference.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice! seal that leak up with some automotive goop. I can assume all day but untill you run some logs it's hard to tell. Make sure the MAF controller is set for MKV specs per the instructions.


----------



## R_lara2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just received my W/M from Bsh and the kit did not include a reservoir, so if i was to install
using the wind shield washer tank and mix water meth 50/50 will the meth damage the paint
,wipers or the plastic head lights if meth is not abrasive to my cars finish i would use this way.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (R_lara2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R_lara2* »_Just received my W/M from Bsh and the kit did not include a reservoir, so if i was to install
using the wind shield washer tank and mix water meth 50/50 will the meth damage the paint
,wipers or the plastic head lights if meth is not abrasive to my cars finish i would use this way.

Thanks.

the snow kit does not come with a tank, it is ment to use the washer fluid tank, and no it will not hard you tank at all washer fluid is 40% meth and boost juice is 49% meth


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the snow kit does not come with a tank, it is ment to use the washer fluid tank, and no it will not hard you tank at all washer fluid is 40% meth and boost juice is 49% meth

mine came with the tank


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
mine came with the tank

really did you get the snow performance 2L FSI kit? mine didn't come with the tank with the standard kit and it even tells you on the site and in the snow directions strange







how long ago did you get yours maybe they had a design change in the kit


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've requested the tank with my order. Otherwise, the kit does not come with a tank.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

Instructions are a bit off and outdated, so use good judgement. Def. follow the instructions for tuning and wiring. I also recommend taking off your pipe to thread and seat the nozzle just so you have plenty of room to drill and work, not to mention cleaning out the shrouds of crap that fall. I have the neuspeed one which is paper thin. Gave me a thread and a half, so I desided to weld in a custom bung. 
I hooked up the vag-com last night and with 93 APR file, I've adjusted my settings to 2.6 start and 4.3-4.4 full and have no misfires in blocks 015,016. 0 degress accross in block 020. I could probably run a bit more aggressive, but will wait till 100 oct file to re-tune. 
The only issue I have in question still is the hose running through the engine bay touching super hot tubes and melting. 
Hope that helps anyone without access to vag-com.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
really did you get the snow performance 2L FSI kit? mine didn't come with the tank with the standard kit and it even tells you on the site and in the snow directions strange







how long ago did you get yours maybe they had a design change in the kit

i got my kit about a year ago. this was the basic stage 2 kit


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Could you please list and define the tuning variables that come with both of the Snow Kit? For starters:
PSI setting on Pump? Regulates what? How is it different from regulation provided by the controller? How is nozzle spray affected?
Controller settings - low and high: Regulates pump voltage or PSI? How is nozzle spray affected?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Could you please list and define the tuning variables that come with both of the Snow Kit? For starters:
PSI setting on Pump? Regulates what? How is it different from regulation provided by the controller? How is nozzle spray affected?
Controller settings - low and high: Regulates pump voltage or PSI? How is nozzle spray affected?

the pump shouldnt be touched. its already set pretty hight


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

so the only variables to manipulate will be the controller and the mixture?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Do not touch the pump. The calibrations for the controller are set around the base settings of the pump.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_so the only variables to manipulate will be the controller and the mixture? 

yes


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Phil, what serious kit data is available to make tuning easier?
For example, linear progression graphs of controller output would make tuning a bit easier. The kit's documentation gives an example for illustration only.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmm your asking for some Innovate Motorsports OT-1 / Logworks graphs. I was playing with their software today and it's top notch stuff. It does a lot of the calculations for you so you can actually see the difference after each adjustment and even tells if you gained power. I still haven't gone down the route of logging with it yet but the capabilities are virtually endless! When I get my new laptop I'll run some examples and post them. The laptop I ran it on is slow and heavy.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Phil, what serious kit data is available to make tuning easier?
For example, linear progression graphs of controller output would make tuning a bit easier. The kit's documentation gives an example for illustration only. 

Being able to log the voltage onset and full points of the MAF controler would be awesome! 
Phil any thoughts?


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Do these water/meth containers have a valve to allow air to replace dispensed mixture? If not, how does air enter the container to prevent the container from colasping.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Do these water/meth containers have a valve to allow air to replace dispensed mixture? If not, how does air enter the container to prevent the container from colasping.

the cap has few holes in it for the air to be released


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

The 7 qt has no holes. You don't want holes or your fluid will evaporate quicker.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

if there are no holes/valves to allow air to fill the container during pump operation, then either the container will become deformed or the pump will soon stop working. Could you please investigate on your setup. Thanks!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

This is a great thread and I am sooooo happy to see that others are "tweakers"







.
Can I see how everyone has mounted their pumps. I currently have mine mounted below the washer bottle (which the pump is fed from) and I am not happy with the location. 
Secondly, is anyone doing a dual nozzle with one spraying post IC and the second right before the TB. I have mine tapped into the EJ throttle body pipe but was wondering if the second spray would yield any benefits.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

I have my pump mounted vertical on the driver side on the frame. Used a custom bracket to secure it to and then mounted drilled that to the frame. Pump sits at the same level of the washer resevior. Tubing sits on top of the splash guard under the engine.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_This is a great thread and I am sooooo happy to see that others are "tweakers"







.
Can I see how everyone has mounted their pumps. I currently have mine mounted below the washer bottle (which the pump is fed from) and I am not happy with the location. 
Secondly, is anyone doing a dual nozzle with one spraying post IC and the second right before the TB. I have mine tapped into the EJ throttle body pipe but was wondering if the second spray would yield any benefits.


Sounds interesting but I am sure there would have been more people doing that across the board if it was making a significant change in IAT.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_if there are no holes/valves to allow air to fill the container during pump operation, then either the container will become deformed or the pump will soon stop working. Could you please investigate on your setup. Thanks!

This would not be an issue unless you run completly dry and start pumping air and not water. The tank is pretty hard plastic so I highly doubt any colapsing would occur. I think the pump would fail before the tank would colapse.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Sounds interesting but I am sure there would have been more people doing that across the board if it was making a significant change in IAT. 

The only reason I ask as I know someone that is doing this. It does not make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

If you pump fluid out of a container you must in turn fill-up the resulting vaccum.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Been enjoying this thread for a while now, have the Snow MAF kit ready for install, just waiting on 225 nozzle which was not sent with kit, did receive the container which I think I'll use, leave the washer fluid container alone.
Couple of questions for anyone:
>did you have to reset the switches inside the controller, there's 4 switches in there.
>for those that have aftermarket TB pipes, are you tapping straight into the TB pipe or rather welding in an attachment (bung) for the nozzle to screw into, I'm worried about leaks.
>best place for contoller?
Looking forward to getting this installed next week, will Vag-com & provide some feedback.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (SDM)*

SDM, welcome on board. Are you planning on using your OEM pipe to fit the nozzle? I plan on doing the same once I get my system.


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (SDM)*

The instructions say to tap in, but I think there is even a side note that you can use a bung if it is aftermarket and not the plastic stock on. I used a bung and would rec. it if you have access to have one put in. Truthfully any mieneke can weld a bung for you prob for lik 5-10 bucks if you bring the tube. I didn't feel secure with threading the Neuspeed TB. It was too thin for threads. Controller gets screwed right on top of the fuse box under the hood which is very convienent for access and wiring. I'm actually happy that I decided to utalize the washer resevior becuase I've been using more mix than people have said they go through. I don't know if its because everyone is a salesmen when it comes to getting this mod or if I was set wrong, or if they were using the smaller nozzle. I run the 225 and so far have used a significant amount, or I should say more than people say they do. It could also be that I do commute driving so holding at 2600-3000 rpms with using the maf kit, I'm prob consistly spraying my whole trip to work.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re:*

Can I take someone's OEM throttle pipe off their hands? I need one for safety just in case mine gets messed-up.


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ConsFast)*

can i run stg 2 APR 91 oct w/meth or do i have to run a 93 oct file? Sorry noob question.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Carfreak226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carfreak226* »_can i run stg 2 APR 91 oct w/meth or do i have to run a 93 oct file? Sorry noob question.
\
yes u can


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Autockr989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autockr989* »_The instructions say to tap in, but I think there is even a side note that you can use a bung if it is aftermarket and not the plastic stock on. I used a bung and would rec. it if you have access to have one put in. Truthfully any mieneke can weld a bung for you prob for lik 5-10 bucks if you bring the tube. I didn't feel secure with threading the Neuspeed TB. It was too thin for threads. Controller gets screwed right on top of the fuse box under the hood which is very convienent for access and wiring. I'm actually happy that I decided to utalize the washer resevior becuase I've been using more mix than people have said they go through. I don't know if its because everyone is a salesmen when it comes to getting this mod or if I was set wrong, or if they were using the smaller nozzle. I run the 225 and so far have used a significant amount, or I should say more than people say they do. It could also be that I do commute driving so holding at 2600-3000 rpms with using the maf kit, I'm prob consistly spraying my whole trip to work. 

Did you wire in the LED that is set to come on when the pump activates? This is a very simple way to monitor consumption. 
When setting the kit up its important to set the start just a hair past your cruising threshold. This will greatly reduce consumption. The goal is to use the least amount of W/M possible to ran an aggressive tune without getting timing pull. This means as late of start times as possible, as late of full spray as possible. Obviously factor in some margin of safety but the general thought process should be on your mind as you set the kit up.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Where can I buy the hose highlighted by a green spot below?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

the dealer?


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

they don't seem to have a clue. What's are technical names for this hose?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_they don't seem to have a clue. What's are technical names for this hose?

a throttle body coupler. i dont remember if the hose is straight of not, but u can try getting a full silicone hose the same size


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

anyone tried just running water with this kit? I am not looking to take advantage of the higher octane in Methanol. I just want to cool the intake temps. I also don't want to corode my seals.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can i run seafoam/water injection?


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

Is that a stock diverter valve in the DV relocation kit showing in the above pic?


_Modified by dcafs at 10:07 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (dcafs)*

yes, it is version C.

_Quote, originally posted by *dcafs* »_Is that a stock diverter valve in the DV relocation kit showing in the above pic?

_Modified by dcafs at 10:07 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_can i run seafoam/water injection?









x2 
Good question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

I have a question about mounting the Snow pump. I tried mounting it in the front bumper passenger side but now my bumper does not close. Did anybody do something special to setup the pump in the passenger-side bumper?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_I have a question about mounting the Snow pump. I tried mounting it in the front bumper passenger side but now my bumper does not close. Did anybody do something special to setup the pump in the passenger-side bumper?

just play with the location of the pump. if u look at my pics, i had to mount the pump up side down


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

[email protected] Sells a custom bracket so you can install it on the driver side over by the horn just in front of the wheel well.


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Where can I buy the hose highlighted by a green spot below?









Is that BSH DV-kit fitted to EVOMS V-Flow intake ? What kind of modifications you have t do for the intake, that it should work just fine with dv-kit? 


_Modified by iSot at 9:13 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (iSot)*

So I was thinking about getting a FMIC but NOW Im thinkin I should go the water/meth route since its half the price compared to the FMIC and just, if not more effective at cooling temps. I guess in the long run the FMIC will be cheaper since you have to buy meth. Am I right? Thoughts? FMIC then water/meth OR water/meth then FMIC. Im in OR so avg temp through the summer is 80.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ChubbaDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChubbaDub* »_So I was thinking about getting a FMIC but NOW Im thinkin I should go the water/meth route since its half the price compared to the FMIC and just, if not more effective at cooling temps. I guess in the long run the FMIC will be cheaper since you have to buy meth. Am I right? Thoughts? FMIC then water/meth OR water/meth then FMIC. Im in OR so avg temp through the summer is 80. 

meth would be more for power and when u push the car hard. fmic is for everyday driving. i would get FMIC then meth


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
meth would be more for power and when u push the car hard. fmic is for everyday driving. i would get FMIC then meth

So meth wont lower the temp any?








Guess I'll have to save for the FMIC.


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (ChubbaDub)*

From what I read hear and else where it dose help with cooling. I think the more meth you add to you mix the better for performance, so 100% meth should give the best performance gains. The water part of the mix is for cooling, as water's heat absorbsion properties are very good. I have felt the intakes of cars running water/meth mix and they are nice and cool, even after hard driving. I have done a bit of reserch on the matter as I have just ordered a kit for my car. I have herd that if you are not running a bigger turbo the bigger IC mite reduce the amount of boost your cars makes, as the IC acts like a "air dam" which needs to be filled more than the stock one? As I said this is what I have read and herd, maybe do a few searches before deciding on a final root of action. 


_Modified by GERHARD PETZER at 8:32 AM 8-20-2008_


----------



## The_Sal (Jan 28, 2008)

FMICs dont cool air temps nearly as well as meth does. I have read that running straight meth is only a safety issue due to low combustion temps.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sal* »_FMICs dont cool air temps nearly as well as meth does. I have read that running straight meth is only a safety issue due to low combustion temps. 

FMIC works 100% of the time, where meth only works whenever u step on the car hard. now if u use meth 100% of the time, then that would $$$ u a lot and could damage ur engine. so fmic is the best thing for cooling. meth does cool and give power but it does that only what u want it, not all the time


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
FMIC works 100% of the time, where meth only works whenever u step on the car hard. now if u use meth 100% of the time, then that would $$$ u a lot and could damage ur engine. so fmic is the best thing for cooling. meth does cool and give power but it does that only what u want it, not all the time









Gotcha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THX!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I just ordered the snow kit... and I am a little lost! I have the 2.0T FSI kit coming... running Revo Stg 2 and enhancing the timing to a race setting won't hurt the engine when not spraying... I am assuming this kit is activated by the MAF sensor?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

If you got the 2.0T specific kit then you probably got the MAF version. The MAP version is not specific to any vehicle and more like a universal kit.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_If you got the 2.0T specific kit then you probably got the MAF version. The MAP version is not specific to any vehicle and more like a universal kit. 

Ding Ding!! Yes I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Ding Ding!! Yes I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWLS-4LIF (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (All)*

I was ready up on this w/m injection and Im very interested. I was wondering if any of you have a N2MB WOT Box installed on your cars and will the w/m have any problems with this?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWLS-4LIF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWLS-4LIF* »_I was ready up on this w/m injection and Im very interested. I was wondering if any of you have a N2MB WOT Box installed on your cars and will the w/m have any problems with this?

the boost activated stage 2 shouldnt have any problems. u have the option of selecting psi at which meth will start


----------



## VWLS-4LIF (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

When do you have yours activated? When I launch I'm already boosting at 5psi.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (VWLS-4LIF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWLS-4LIF* »_When do you have yours activated? When I launch I'm already boosting at 5psi. 

mine is at 4psi. i never race from a stop, that how u destroy ur clutch.


----------

